# Serena Kinders pics



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I took pictures today, mostly of kids. I am really happy with my kids from this year, I think I am beginning to be able to tell when they are good. I was also really happy that my kids that went to Oregon, we traded, are really nice. The kids I got have fancier coats. I also like some things about them, wish their rumps were less steep.

Bertram - [attachment=4:34b8h2rg]30jun11bertram.gif[/attachment:34b8h2rg]

And Sparkey - [attachment=3:34b8h2rg]30jun11sparkey.gif[/attachment:34b8h2rg]

And some of the girls - Silver, Cleo and Little Red [attachment=2:34b8h2rg]30jun11trio.gif[/attachment:34b8h2rg]

This is the buck kid I got from Oregon, Top Gun, aka Gunner [attachment=1:34b8h2rg]30jun11gunner.gif[/attachment:34b8h2rg]

And this is the doe kid from Oregon Flash Dancer, aka Fancy [attachment=0:34b8h2rg]30jun11fancy.gif[/attachment:34b8h2rg]


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Cute!! Bertram has a neat color!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, their coats look great!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Beautiful! I'd like to breed a Kinder or two someday. They're so cute and pretty!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Gorgeous goats! They all look amazing! :hi5:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Gunner is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I'm working on rumps and ease of milking. My does milk 4-7 pounds a day, depending on the goat and the time of year. My little one who had the c-section is actually making more milk than anyone right now. I kept a buck kid from her, he almost got sold, but I'm glad he didn't. Naturally the one with the best teats and udder makes the least milk. She throws beautiful kids too.

I'm starting to look for a registered purebred or 100% American nubian doe with a really good rump and topline, not so easy to find around here. I really want a kid who will be old enough to breed this fall. I have had no luck getting my nubian bred for two years. This year we are going to try to AI her with nubian semen, I have access to some really nice bucks this way, and maybe I could get a doe kid that is better than she is. I have no idea what I would do with a nubian buck or two. But might be able to sell them.

Here's the pygmy buck - [attachment=0:1yusnvrd]30jun11rio.gif[/attachment:1yusnvrd]

We shaved him yesterday so he will be less hot, I don't think it ever grows back quite the same way, but he isn't going to be shown, and it will be cooler. While doing that I discovered wattles on him. Had no idea.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty goats! I love Kinders!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! I love the color you have there. You have some nice looking goats!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thank you all!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice......... :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice looking goats!!! The first 2 boys are THICK! What generation are they?

Gunner has a very nice form...that brisket extension is great!

Throw a set of horns on your pygmy buck and he'd look like my Hank....same hair cut too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I love the first one, beautiful!  It is always easy to get a pretty picture when they are peeing!!!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes, both of them were peeing. Thanks. 

Bertram is a second generation and Sparkey is fourth. The two kids from Oregon are second generation. I am interested in the early generations because I don't think the kinder gene pool is anywhere near big enough. It is a lot of fun to do this, the kinder herd is small enough that one person can really influence it without having a huge herd. It takes time of course.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

What is a kinder?


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

A kinder is a cross between a nubian and a pygmy in the first generation (nearly always a nubian doe to a pygmy buck, but I have one whose grandmother was a pygmy doe), and then afterward they are only bred kinder to kinder. If you want to register them you have to start with registered nubian and pygmy goats. They are good little milk goats, and they are also meaty, they are all purpose goats. They usually are easy keepers, and they are easier to handle than the bigger goats. They generally make more milk than the NDs and the pygmies. Less than the big dairy goats. Their milk is very rich.


----------

